# TuxOnIce resume=UUID=0000000000000000000000005138893a:732568

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

mein TuxOnIce will seit neuestem nicht mehr.

Bei "hibernate" kommt die Aufforderung, dass ich obiges in Grub eintragen soll.

Mache ich dies startet hibernate, aber er kann nicht auf das Image zugreifen.

Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich die UUID durch /dev/sda1 ersetze.

Ich nutze den FileWriter und die Datei wurde automatisch von Hibernate angelegt.

Grub bootet ganz normal mit 

#title 2631tuxonice

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/2631 root=/dev/sda1 root=/dev/sda1 quiet fastboot resume=file:/dev/sda1:0x946cc70 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

#savedefault 0

title 2632

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2632 root=/dev/sdb1 resume=file:/dev/sda1:732568064

#resume=/dev/sda1:732568064

savedefault 0

Das obere (auskommentierte) war mein alter Kernel, bei dem es bis zum Tag X auch ohne weiteres ging.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., wenn man zb die root Partition mit UUID in GRUB ansprechen möchte, dann benötigt man afaik eine initrd die UUID unterstützt.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es hier beim resume vom swap oder file ebenso eine passende initrd benötigt wird.

(ist nun aber nur eine Vermutung!)

----------

## papahuhn

Hast du das File irgendwann neu angelegt? Dann ändert sich ja die ID. Tools wie shake können die ID auch verändern.

Man muss nicht unbedingt mit UUIDs arbeiten, folgendes müsste auch gehen: "resume=file:/dev/sda1:732568",  und - wenn nötig - "VerifyFilewriterResume2 no" in der tuxonice.conf.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie bei dem auskommentierten Kernel zu sehen, ging es ja mal so, wie papahuhn es angegeben hat.

Ich habe es nun als Swapfile gemacht und damit scheint es zu gehen.

Komisch.

An den Einstellungen vom Hibernate hatte ich eigentlich nichts geändert. Plötzlich ging der 31er Kernel nicht mehr, und der 32 hatte auch Probleme...

Naja.

Ich teste nachher mal den Filewriter mit "VerifyFilewriterResume2 no".

Danke!

Tobi

----------

